# linemen pliers in terrible shape. help.



## strangerways (Aug 29, 2011)

ive had the same linemen pliers for six years now and they finally **** the bed the other day and i went out to purchase a new pair and these things are stiff as hell and i've tried everything to loosen them up. i used pb blaster, wd-40, motor oil, i even tried to loosen them by knocking the pin loose with a hammer. any other suggestions? i have never had this much trouble loosen a pair of pliers before. help!!!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

strangerways said:


> ive had the same linemen pliers for six years now and they finally **** the bed the other day and i went out to purchase a new pair and these things are stiff as hell and i've tried everything to loosen them up. i used pb blaster, wd-40, motor oil, i even tried to loosen them by knocking the pin loose with a hammer. any other suggestions? i have never had this much trouble loosen a pair of pliers before. help!!!!


Flip the pliers so the cutters are down and hit them with your hammer that pin tapers out so if you hit them on the other side they will get tighter.

Also work some water in the pin let them rust on the inside then work them open and closed a crap load of times then work the rust out with WD 40 just keep going till you get all that black greese out and they will get nice and loose ..:thumbup:


Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

strangerways said:


> ive had the same linemen pliers for six years now and they finally **** the bed the other day and i went out to purchase a new pair and these things are stiff as hell and i've tried everything to loosen them up. i used pb blaster, wd-40, motor oil, i even tried to loosen them by knocking the pin loose with a hammer. any other suggestions? i have never had this much trouble loosen a pair of pliers before. help!!!!


Or just tough it out for a week. A week of actual use and they should be good to go.


----------



## strangerways (Aug 29, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Flip the pliers so the cutters are down and hit them with your hammer that pin tapers out so if you hit them on the other side they will get tighter.
> 
> Also work some water in the pin let them rust on the inside then work them open and closed a crap load of times then work the rust out with WD 40 just keep going till you get all that black greese out and they will get nice and loose ..:thumbup:
> 
> ...



thanks for your suggestion. sadly I've already tried this method and it hasn't been going so well. I'm beginning to think i have a pair of defective pliers. i have never had such a difficult time loosening my pliers.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I used to work with a guy that would throw them on the concrete as hard as he could about ten or twenty times, then spray them out with WD-40.

Another guy I know used to work dirt or sand into the pivot point for awhile.

I've never tried these myself. The couple of times I've bought new ones that were really tight, I've always just done the pin tap thing, like Harry said.

BTW - I don't think I've ever had a pair of side-cutters for more than two years without losing them or "welding" a hole in them. Six years with the same pair is pretty damn impressive.:thumbup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Next time buy Knipex they are broken in right off the shelf


----------



## psbmt (Jun 24, 2010)

I remember a Klien salesman saying something about putting them in some sort of cleanser over night...he said they would be like butter in the morning...try calling Klien, I bet they would know how to do it


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

wd-40 sucks......... kroil ......now theres a rust buster.

soak them over night in kroil covered and toss in a few pennies.

and a MAP gas torch , ice water, repeat till you like the feel.......:thumbsup:

only heat one side or the other.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

6 years on one pair of linesmans? You are either really cheap or you hardly ever use them. :blink:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

They aren't hammers, and on job friday watched a dude hammer and chisel with a 10 " 1000 volt klein screwdrriver.


----------



## strangerways (Aug 29, 2011)

Peter D said:


> 6 years on one pair of linesmans? You are either really cheap or you hardly ever use them. :blink:


i guess you could say im cheap, i just liked the feel of them and i knew once i got a new pair it would be a while before they get to that point again.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Use some penetrating rust busting oil.. open and close them about (40) times and you will see the oil coming out through the center pin..

Keep doing it until the oil is black from wear and the pliers should be open with only one hand.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well its too late now considering all you've done to them but....

...I'd have brought the damned things back and asked for a good pair.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Either keep working them in or just bite the bullet and buy an already loose pair of Knipex. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Flip the pliers so the cutters are down and hit them with your hammer that pin tapers out so if you hit them on the other side they will get tighter.


There you have it, nothing more to say on the subject.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> There you have it, nothing more to say on the subject.


Was that really necessary? He asked for people suggestions, people give them theirs and you feel it's necessary to stop people after the first? :001_huh:


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Acadian9 said:


> Was that really necessary? He asked for people suggestions, people give them theirs and you feel it's necessary to stop people after the first? :001_huh:


 
well..... couldnt fool you huh?........... kidding ....... i think he was just saying thats his opinion also!


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

jhall.sparky said:


> wd-40 sucks......... kroil ......now theres a rust buster.
> 
> soak them over night in kroil covered and toss in a few pennies.
> 
> ...



Kano AeroKroil is the best!

Have a can in each van, and some in the shop.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a pair I could not loosen up when I bought them. After 2 weeks or so, I tossed them in the shed. Found them again awhile back, rusted. I poured a little Stihl bar chain oil on the joints & worked them awhile. Put on a little more & let them sit awhile. They loosened right up.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

get a hardened steel 1/8" punch 
put it on that round part where the logo is and wack the hell out of it untill you have a small indentation.
flip it over and repeat.
works with ***** too


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I've had pliers that wouldnt loosen up. Bring them back and get a new pair.

I also bought some Knipex recently, they were tight and when the loosened up they were really rough and loose. The god of pliers is a mere mortal like the rest of them.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I've had pliers that wouldnt loosen up. Bring them back and get a new pair.
> 
> I also bought some Knipex recently, they were tight and when the loosened up they were really rough and loose. The god of pliers is a mere mortal like the rest of them.


Blasphemy...



strangerways said:


> ive had the same linemen pliers for six years now and they finally **** the bed the other day and i went out to purchase a new pair and these things are stiff as hell and i've tried everything to loosen them up. i used pb blaster, wd-40, motor oil, i even tried to loosen them by knocking the pin loose with a hammer. any other suggestions? i have never had this much trouble loosen a pair of pliers before. help!!!!


Any of the methods work? You ever get them loosened up? I haven't yet had anything that PB Blaster and/or 3in1 oil didn't clean out and loosen up, but there are some interesting methods listed.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> There you have it, nothing more to say on the subject.





Acadian9 said:


> Was that really necessary?:001_huh:


Nope. Should read, "Right on Harry, bang em on the non-hinge side to loosen em up, bang em on the hinged side to tighten em up. Works like a charm!"

But I'm not fond of typing so I gave the short version.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I should have mentioned I brought my defective Knipex back to Lowes and got a new pair no problemo.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I should have mentioned I brought my defective Knipex back to Lowes and got a new pair no problemo.


Meh, I was just busting on ya. First pair I bought notched the cutting edge during the first day. I returned them (to Lowes) as well and have used the second pair for over a year now.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

strangerways said:


> ive had the same linemen pliers for six years now and they finally **** the bed the other day and i went out to purchase a new pair and these things are stiff as hell and i've tried everything to loosen them up. i used pb blaster, wd-40, motor oil, i even tried to loosen them by knocking the pin loose with a hammer. any other suggestions? i have never had this much trouble loosen a pair of pliers before. help!!!!


Can I take a shot in the dark and say are they greenlee or house brand pliers?


----------



## strangerways (Aug 29, 2011)

That's It? said:


> Can I take a shot in the dark and say are they greenlee or house brand pliers?



actually they are kleins. And to be honest i have tried several of the methods suggested within this thread but to no avail. i think i am just going to keep working them a hour or two a day and at weeks end if they dont feel any looser in the garbage they go! thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had the same pair of Kleins (D2000's) for about 8 years, maybe longer! I've used them heavily the entire time. I used to drive staples, hammer nails, cut nails, you name it. They still cut wire perfectly, and all-thread no problem. The only problem with them is the grips are falling apart.

They were really tight when I got them. To loosen them up I stuck them in "construction" sand (that really fine stuff) and sprayed them with Wd40. They loosened up quick. I probably wouldn't do that again but it really does work.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok there is just too much steel try the sand method first or if you are careful extremely fine ground glass in the joint to scrape away some of the steel, lube the joint, repeat. If you have to do these steps more than 5 times dump the pair it's junk.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I accidentally got some tap oil on my linesmans today and they are loose as a goose now.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

strangerways said:


> actually they are kleins. And to be honest i have tried several of the methods suggested within this thread but to no avail. i think i am just going to keep working them a hour or two a day and at weeks end if they dont feel any looser in the garbage they go! thanks for all your help everyone.


Please do try the bar chain oil. It worked for my pair that I didn't think I could ever use. 

I bought a new pair of Kleins the other day, D2139TP, I think is the model. Has the fish tape pulling feature. I didn't intend to get that model, but they work as well off the shelf as any I've ever had. With most, I 've had to break them in somewhat.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the best thing to use is a 50/50 mix of 100% acetone(nail polish remover) and automatic trans fluid


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> the best thing to use is a 50/50 mix of 100% acetone(nail polish remover) and automatic trans fluid


Don't get it near the grips though.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> Don't get it near the grips though.


I know nothing about that, but i can only think it would dry it out. 

Mechanics have been using that combo for rusted bolts for a long time. 

I use it a lot on my jeeps I have rebuilt.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I know nothing about that, but i can only think it would dry it out.
> 
> Mechanics have been using that combo for rusted bolts for a long time.
> 
> I use it a lot on my jeeps I have rebuilt.


Sorry I think I was thinking about break and clutch fluid, it eats away paint and window seals.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

We have a method where i work to loosen up new tools, we call it givem' to Roy. I bought a new pair of Klein needle nose pliers and couldn't get them loose after a month and was about to take them back. Another guy said givem' to Roy he'll fix them. He had them for a day and they were loose as my old pair. He just PB'ed the crap outta them and worked them like crazy while twisting the handles against each other. Takes some work but gets the job done.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

bthesparky said:


> We have a method where i work to loosen up new tools, we call it givem' to Roy. I bought a new pair of Klein needle nose pliers and couldn't get them loose after a month and was about to take them back. Another guy said givem' to Roy he'll fix them. He had them for a day and they were loose as my old pair. He just PB'ed the crap outta them and worked them like crazy while twisting the handles against each other. Takes some work but gets the job done.


I've always used pb blaster on those tight tools! Works great as long as you put a little elbow grease with it.


----------



## WNCsparks (May 1, 2011)

A small amount of valve grinding compound from any auto parts store mixed in with some WD40 or oil does the trick everytime. Work it in and the more you use it the better they get. I have fixed old rusted pliers that were froze up.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

CFL said:


> I've had the same pair of Kleins (D2000's) for about 8 years, maybe longer! I've used them heavily the entire time. I used to drive staples, hammer nails, cut nails, you name it. They still cut wire perfectly, and all-thread no problem. The only problem with them is the grips are falling apart.
> 
> They were really tight when I got them. To loosen them up I stuck them in "construction" sand (that really fine stuff) and sprayed them with Wd40. They loosened up quick. I probably wouldn't do that again but it really does work.


I have a pair of those and use them for what ever I can. I did the same thing with sand too....kinda odd


----------



## whale_spout (Jan 26, 2012)

Just saved a pair of Klein's and Knippex via the "ghetto arbor press" (vise and 3/8 hex cap bolt).

Use something to keep the back of the pin on your linemans from touching the vise jaw (I used bicycle spokes). Place the bolt on the pin with the logo side. Tighten as hard as you can get it, pressing the bolt into the pin. Then use a dead blow or cheater bar to get another full rotation. Back it out and check 'em out. Go farther

If you used the lineman's as a hammer too often, this is the culprit I assume. Left out in the rain? PB Blaster or one of the other cutting oils someone here recommended would work nice.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

WD40 (or some sort of lube) and a sandbox


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

strangerways said:


> actually they are kleins. And to be honest i have tried several of the methods suggested within this thread but to no avail. i think i am just going to keep working them a hour or two a day and at weeks end if they dont feel any looser in the garbage they go! thanks for all your help everyone.


You're going to work a pair of pliers for two hours a day to loosen them up?

I can't believe these guys saying soak them in oil, do a magic dance, stand on your head, pray to the gods, hit them with a hammer, blah, blah, blah...

How much time are you going to waste on a fifty dollar pair of pliers?

Take them back and get a refund.

For the record, since discovering Knipex, I don't buy Klown anymore.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

If I had that much trouble with a new pair, I would return them too. I cannot pay the price of Knipex. Highway robbery. I will stick with Klein & Channelock.


----------



## cicirich (Apr 8, 2011)

Knipex aren't that much more than Klein if you look online but I will say I was also skeptical to purchase a pair of knipex at first but gave it a try. after using them for about a year they are definitely better than Klein and have no break in period.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Knocking the pin loose with a hammer...? It's a rivet, the only thing wailing on it with a hammer is gonna do is mushroom it up and then they're _really _gonna be tight.

I also agree that grinding compound is the key: You want something that's gonna wear away some of the metal in the joint and give it some slop. Some guys swear by plain old sand, but I've never tried it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Someone a long time ago suggested to an apprentice that they break their new tools in by putting them in a bucket of warm salt water overnight. I stand by that method.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

If you're working on slab get the concrete guys to spray on some nox-crete. It's magic in a 55 gallon drum. Don't get any under the handles, though, they'll slide right off.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Works better than any lubricating spray I've ever used. Haven't met a tight pair of pliers,channel locks,side cutters etc yet that this crap won't free up.


----------

